# 1970's NW-2



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Started with this unit! 








Found this pic








Dipped it !!!! Talked to Stan!!


















I think this would look good with the other engines ?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet, but am I experiencing a little deja Vu here?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I know!!
I'm still playing with posting pics etc.
I was also trying to have prototypical photo near new painted one .
Also trying to get pic sizes to work.

Sorry 
Sean


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I see you did model the duct tape on the stacks. Does that mean you're going to leave it derelict on a siding?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Not likely!!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean, 
No apologizes necessary, I've done worse. I just thought/hoped I was having a prescience experience and ran off and bought a lottery ticket


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Sean. 
I'm in Beverly, MA. We'll have to have you come up and run on the RR soon. Are you all track power?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry
Thought you were just live steam? 

Yes track power!
Will be @ Wilmington's show with John and Dan on Saturday.

Sean


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

I run mostly live steam. But I do have a battery loco, as do some of the guys who run here. No track power at my place . 
Have fun in Wilmington


----------



## Guilford Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh my, that is a handsome locomotive! On the BMRRHS Modelers Photo Archive, one of the submitters has painted an F3 in McGinnis, an RS3, and chopped a USAT caboose into a B&M Buggy.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

It's waaaaay too clean.










Tom


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 

Do you mean like this???














































Homie don't wash this!!!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

The crew 's getting the plow ready for the snow!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Windows fogged over to much FRA will take exceptions. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahhhhh, now you're talking !!! ;-)

Tom


----------

